# Kmail and anothers menu not translate



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I use KDE4 with FreeBSD 9.1. I installed the package KDE4-l10n and KDE3-I18 in French. Now some menus are in French but not all. I put in system setting (localisation: French). If I check in Kmail the menu stays in English despite that "switch application language is French... KDE calendar is in English too. So is it normal or can I do something?


----------



## youngunix (Aug 17, 2013)

I've been using KDE for a few years now and I can comfirm that it is fragile. Not everything that comes jam-packed with it will work flawlessly. So, if you can, (I know it's not the solution you might be looking for but) try mail/thunderbird. 

KDE3 has been dropped and you need to remove KDE3-I18.  

```
20130726:
AFFECTS: users of Qt 3 and KDE 3
AUTHOR: rene@FreeBSD.org
 	
All ports based on Qt 3 (including KDE 3 but also ports which used Qt 3
as a graphical toolkit) expired on 20130701 because Qt 3 and KDE 3 were
no longer maintained upstream. These ports have been removed today.

Users of KDE 3 are advised to switch to another desktop environment
provided in the Ports Collection, e.g. KDE 4 or Xfce.

Users of Qt 3 are advised to upgrade to the Qt 4 counterpart(s).
```


----------



## xibo (Aug 17, 2013)

If you installed Area51's KDE-4.11 from some prebuilt packages, there's a _considerable_ chance the i18n packages are incomplete/broken. Otherwise (i.e. "official" ports or self-built Area51) an "unmodified" version of the i18n packages is installed, so if there are untranslated strings it means no one has translated them so far.


----------



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 18, 2013)

I will remove KDE3-I18. I installed them using "official" ports. 

Thanks for the answers. Please close the thread.


----------



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 19, 2013)

*The problem is solved*

I found why I got this problem (thanks to Olivier Cochard). The URL where I found the solution: http://olivier.cochard.me/bidouilla...nfiguration-de-freebsd-comme-poste-de-travail.

Add into etc/login.conf:

```
french|French Users Accounts:\
  :charset=UTF-8:\
  :lang=fr_FR.UTF-8:\
  :tc=default:
```

Execute `cap_mkdb /etc/login.conf`. Execute `vipw`. On your logins, please add French between :: 

```
olivier:$1$[redacted].:1001:1001[U][B]:french:[/B][/U]0:0:Olivier Cochard-Labbe:/home/olivier:/bin/tcsh
```


----------



## kpa (Aug 19, 2013)

Please edit out the password hash in your post. It is not safe to post them for everyone to read.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 19, 2013)

Good call. Done.


----------

